# FYI: ... Xorg has been updated...



## jb_fvwm2 (May 25, 2013)

... probably to 7.7. 
No further details but I've relegated the upgrade to a second CPU from which I can put all the tbz files on a thumbdrive for eventual install to this one.  Unsure as of yet how to set knobs, etc as the process has just started today...
[edit...  done, built on one, thumbdrive'd  .tbz ...  `portmaster...-P ...`to this one. Would've been more ports
if the knob had been set in `make.conf` ...]


----------



## cpm@ (May 25, 2013)

Yes, was updated to 7.7

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=319055.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2013)

Make sure you read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## KNOStic (May 25, 2013)

Does this include the CVE patches from the other day?

http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2013-May/036276.html


----------



## rusty (May 25, 2013)

Building packages in a poudriere 9-STABLE jail gets me a failure on x11/xkeyboard-config, during the configure it can't find devel/gettext


----------



## cpm@ (May 25, 2013)

KNOStic said:
			
		

> Does this include the CVE patches from the other day?
> 
> http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2013-May/036276.html



No, according to the Changelog is affected by those vulnerabilities. The freebsd-x11@team will include those patches next week.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 26, 2013)

> If you are running with WITH_NEW_XORG= make sure to update and rebuild all
> installed drivers since xorg-server has been updated.


By "all drivers" do they mean everything listed with `pciconv -lv`? I'm not sure I understand what they mean.


----------



## wblock@ (May 26, 2013)

All xorg drivers: `pkg_info -Ix xf86-\*`.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 4, 2013)

CVE patches have been MFC'd:

```
Fix security issues in xorg client libraries.
Most libraries were updated to newer versions, in some cases patches
were backported instead.

Most notably, x11/libX11 was updated to 1.6.0

Security:	CVE-2013-1981
		CVE-2013-1982
		CVE-2013-1983
		CVE-2013-1984
		CVE-2013-1985
		CVE-2013-1986
		CVE-2013-1987
		CVE-2013-1988
		CVE-2013-1989
		CVE-2013-1990
		CVE-2013-1991
		CVE-2013-1992
		CVE-2013-1993
		CVE-2013-1994
		CVE-2013-1995
		CVE-2013-1996
		CVE-2013-1997
		CVE-2013-1998
		CVE-2013-1999
		CVE-2013-2000
		CVE-2013-2001
		CVE-2013-2002
		CVE-2013-2003
		CVE-2013-2004
		CVE-2013-2005
		CVE-2013-2062
		CVE-2013-2063
		CVE-2013-2064
		CVE-2013-2066
```


----------

